# Christmas/Holiday themed photos?



## minihorse (Dec 14, 2018)

I was wondering how many of you have your Mini's entered in Christmas parades or other events? I know some of you have carts they pull, and maybe you decorate the carts and enter events.

I would love to see some of those photos from this year or years past.


----------



## MindySchroder (Dec 14, 2018)

This is not a parade but we always do a family Christmas photo that includes all the animals  This was our photo this year! Mikey was hitched to my sled and wore his jingle bells. The other two had their Christmas decorations on as well!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 14, 2018)

Lovely picture! Can you tell me what the leather piece by the shafts is? Is that for the singletree?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 14, 2018)

Dapper Dan and Nugget wore their hats today. Dapper Dan is going to a nursing home tomorrow so I will try to get a picture of him there.


----------



## MindySchroder (Dec 15, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Lovely picture! Can you tell me what the leather piece by the shafts is? Is that for the singletree?


I'm not sure which piece you mean but I'll go down the pony from the breast collar. I have shaft guards on the shaft loops to help with the back and forth motion that can happen when I have to have the shaft set a bit wider than normal.

Then he has trace carriers hanging off the breeching to help hold the traces up. You can't see the single tree as it is down in the tall grass but if he didn't have those trace carriers his traces would be very saggy since he is kind of sitting in his breeching here. 

He was so good and just stood and stood while we did this photo. I have the camera on a timer sitting on a ladder  So everyone has to stand still while I run back and forth. The only one that would not cooperate was the little dog Angus. He wanted to be right with me so he made the trip back and forth to the camera every time! LOL!


----------



## MindySchroder (Dec 15, 2018)

My ponies also get to dress up so I have some Christmas photos to use for marketing. 

Sky in her hat and garland!



Zorro in his Christmas hat and lights!



And Mikey in his Christmas hat and garland!



Mikey also wore Arctic bells this year. He is VERY festive


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Dec 16, 2018)

You guys are all adorable! Great photos and thanks for sharing!

Had to laugh too at the post from Marsha... it ties in nicely with the post 'You might be a miniature horse addict if.... you think "nice card, but what is that leather piece on the harness?".... 

I was wondering about that too though and thank you both for the question and the answer!

Merry Christmas to you all!

Mary


----------



## minihorse (Dec 16, 2018)

These are wonderful photos of your horses. I hope more will share their festive horses.


----------



## keepersquest (Dec 17, 2018)

This is one of our minis Miss Dixie. She is an amazing driving mini but she also acts as a therapy animal at rest homes and for children with disabilities. On Sunday, I took her to TSC just to warm her up for her first bedside visits at our local rest home.


----------



## keepersquest (Dec 17, 2018)

keepersquest said:


> View attachment 39446
> View attachment 39446
> View attachment 39446
> This is one of our minis Miss Dixie. She is an amazing driving mini but she also acts as a therapy animal at rest homes and for children with disabilities. On Sunday, I took her to TSC just to warm her up for her first bedside visits at our local rest home.View attachment 39442
> View attachment 39443


----------



## keepersquest (Dec 17, 2018)

Im sorry for all the duplicates, I don't know the program and I didn't see how to preview until after I sent. Please feel free to remove copies


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 17, 2018)

Miss Dixie is a beautiful girl!
We also went to a nursing home on Saturday. I took my Dapper Dan and my sister took Jackie O.


----------



## Sam (Dec 18, 2018)

That's neat that the horses can go inside. Do you put something over their hard horseshoes so they don't mess up the floors of the nursing homes?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 20, 2018)

Sam, miniatures are not shod. The worry taking a horse into a building is usually the slippery floor. I put driving boots on my horse, but it was not really necessary as this nursing home had a nonskid tile floor--safer for residents' canes and walkers, I'm sure. Vetwrap wrapped around the hooves is an alternative. We also went into several rooms to visit residents who were bed ridden.


----------



## minihorse (Dec 20, 2018)

@Marsha Cassada, I think that is just the neatest thing to take them to visit the nursing home residents. Cheer up their days. Nice to hear how you do the hoofs. I learn more every day reading here.


----------



## Zergling (Jan 1, 2019)

This may be a dumb question but I've seen lots of photos of horses and minis inside various venues and I have to wonder, how do you keep them from making a mess on the floor? Or does it happen from time to time and you just clean it up?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 2, 2019)

I think one has to just know his horse. Dapper Dan has never made a mess inside or on a parade. Usually, the ride to an event in the trailer solves that. But it could also be a nervous thing. Dapper Dan may not always enjoy his outings, but they don't make him nervous. I won't say he will NEVER make a mess; who could say "never" about an animal's behavior! I did know of a woman who's horse urinated on a nursing home resident's blanket that was laying on the floor. She was horribly embarrassed, but the nursing home people dealt with it. Don't know if he was marking it, or he was nervous. He was a somewhat blind horse (born that way) so he could have been nervous. She didn't take him to homes any more after that.


----------



## uni (Jan 3, 2019)

I agree with @Marsha Cassada . Once you get to know your horse after taking them to several events, of all of different lengths and stress levels, it's gotten easier to pinpoint when Uni has to go, or is going to go. If he drops a little bit, (obviously this would not be possible to see w/a mare) I go find him a patch of dirt or grass away from the activity and he'll pee. He's shy and doesn't like to pee in front of an audience, and will try to hold it in at all costs, poor guy. So I make sure to watch for that so he doesn't have to be uncomfortable for too long. So far he's never peed inside a house or business, knock on wood, but I think it's because I keep an eye on whether he's dropping or not. I do have a big beach towel ready in a nearby tote bag, just in case.

As far as #2, I find after he's been somewhere for about 2-3 hours, he'll poo and I always have about 4 doggie bags ready in my pocket to quickly lean down and pick it up. I use one bag as a "mitt" and the other bag or two, as the recepticle and nonchalantly scoop it up as fast as I can if he's in a party/event setting. It is sort of a buzz kill for audiences that are not horse people, lol, but if you are prepped and quick about it, they quit going "ew". 

Here's Uni's 2018 Christmas outfit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 3, 2019)

Oh my goodness, Uni is so CLEAN! He looks amazing.


----------



## MindySchroder (Dec 24, 2019)

Here is our Christmas family photo this year


----------

